# Florida/Southeast Meeting Invitation - December 4th



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

The title of the thread below where we are discussing plans for a Florida/Southeast meeting isn't really clear that anyone who would like to come is invited. Consider this your formal invitation.

We had our first meeting in July at Sara's (forestexotics - who originally came up with the idea to meet) house and it was great. The next meeting is scheduled for Saturday, December 4th at my house in St. Augustine and we'll be starting around 1 pm. We already have at least a dozen folks who plan to come and it sounds like quite a few frogs, plants and other stuff will be available for purchase or trade.

We'll be providing burgers, hot dogs, and fried frog legs . If you would like vegetarian options, please let me know. Check out the meeting thread (link below) to see who is bringing what and post what you might be able to bring in the way of drinks, sides, desserts, etc.

Please let me know via PM if you plan to attend so I can get a head count for food. I'll send my address, directions, and phone number to those who are attending as the time draws closer.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/57808-fall-meeting.html

Oh, and please keep posting to the meeting thread, not this one.


----------

